# Vaginitis



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Misty (13 y.o., spayed) has what may be vaginitis. It is a clear mucus discharge from the vulva. There are occasional small drips of urine. No blood has been observed. She is not licking. There is no leaking while sleeping. Years ago I had a dog with puppy vaginitis. The discharge was white. Think Jergen's hand lotion. I also had a dog with bladder cancer. I recall blood in the urine with no discharge. Before going to the vet where Clavamox will probably be prescribed is there a more natural remedy? I have NutriBiotic GSE but do not know if it would be appropriate.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi

I am assuming she is a Beagle. If it were my girl I would make a strong very dark Raspberry Leaf Tea - If you make a couple of quarts add about 4 tablespoons of colloidal silver to when it cools. I would then give her a 1/4 cup or less twice per day. You should see improvement in three to four days - then wean her off then tea. Just offer a few tablespoons a day then every few days. You can freeze any leftover and it is great for UTI also.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, she is a Beagle. Approx. 16 lbs. The nearest health store is 30+ miles. I'll be there when they open in the morning.

Thank you very much!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Does not sound like Vaginitis to me at all. Vaginitis usually has a thick white or yellowish discharge, if the fluids are clear I personally wouldnt worry about it. At her age the muscles in the pelvis are not as strong as they once were, even people as they age start to have leaks. If its clear, it just sounds like normal body fluids but Liz gave great advice just in case there is a possibility or beginning of an infection.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes it may just be a weird heat - but in case something is festering in the urinary tract or uterine system this is an easy, inexpensive and effective cleanse. Plus I never trust that even in a spayed dog the stump may have been left and go to pyo so I would rather treat and discharge, especially if we can do it almost preventatively without harm and without drugs.  The other nice thing with the tea is it can help in building the muscles in the uterine area hopefully keeping it clean and healthy.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Mist turned her nose up at the tea. Added a bit of concentrated chicken broth that I had made and we are good to go. 

The mucus discharge is very much like the normal clear cleaning of the vagina. The only difference is it is coming out string like 2 or 3 times a day. It happens when she is standing. With her age and having had pups (c-section) before joining us I suppose it could be pooling before coming out. Also, the vet had difficulty with the spay. IIRC, it was due to adhesions/scar tissue from the c-section. I'll give her more of the tea with colloidal silver this evening. Off to learn more about pyro just in case.

Most of all, thank y'all for sharing your knowledge to help us keep our dogs healthy naturally.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Anytime - pyo will have a foul smelling discharge and she will go off her food and run a fever as it progresses. Closed pyo demands a spay surgery but open pyo or pyo that is draining can be treated. I just had to treat my 7 year old intact female when she had open pyo. Not fun but doable. Hopefully she is just cleaning out but the uterine cleaning with the tea can't hurt. Have a nice day.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Dunno if pyo symptoms are similar with dogs and cats, but my cat had pyo. and she had a clear, thin discharge for about a week, it did not smell and was completly clear, since it was right after her heat i thought nothing of it till she went off her food and found out it was prety bad.


----------

